# Coal in Africa.... How much?



## JPC (25 February 2008)

South Africa is the world's biggest platinum producer and ranks second, after China, for gold output, so this is very negative for the industry and for the country, It will affect the economy across all industries.
Eskom sent a request to 138 industrial customers yesterday to cut electricity use, the request followed an unprecedented number of power cuts yesterday. According to Eskom power cuts are expected to last until at least 2013!!!


----------



## noirua (12 September 2010)

An article from across the pond, 'West Africa Proving a Commodities Hotspot'
http://www.iii.co.uk/articles/articledisplay.jsp?section=Markets&article_id=10108744


----------

